# Inkjet Printer



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what the best direct to garment inkjet printer is for one shirt at a time? Can you lease them anywhere?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

All the direct to garment printers are designed for one at a time prints. 

You can find more info on them by reading through some of the threads here that compare the different printers.


----------

